# Is this Disassociation?



## Robert R (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and I have a question that's been bothering me since august of 2011. I can never process where i am or what is it i am doing. When i go outside i still feel like i am at home, and i find it very difficult to comprehend that i am actually someplace else other then my house. It feels like i have teleported from once place to another. while everything outside still looks very unreal and fake and feels unreal. Even when i think about the day of the week. That feels unreal as well. Like everything is all made up and doesn't exist. I get these moments where i say to myself, "Am I really outside right now? Am i really someplace else?" I can never process where i am or what it is i am doing. Even when i go from my room to my kitchen i cant process that i have traveled. Its whenever i move from one place to another. Every second of the day. I also daydream 24/7 its like unstoppable daydreaming. Whenever I daydream and then snap out of it, for a few seconds i don't know where i am or what it is i am doing. Its like the realization that i am someplace else and that scares me to death. I was just wondering if this is disassociation. Ive been doing research everyday now since august of last year ive seen 7 doctors. A couple of therapists said they couldn't help me. I don't know what else to do anymore. Please respond and Thank You

-Robert


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

sounds like it could be. if you go to isst-d.org you can find a list of therapist trained in dissociation. there are also several interviews and survey type things a dr or psychologist can give you to assess dissociation, the DEC, the SCID (i think )...etc


----------



## mynamewasGarjon (Jan 20, 2012)

I believe what you are experiencing is absolutely dissociation. I have experienced these same things for at least 10 years. It can be very scary but sometimes also kind of cool just knowing what your mind is capable of. I think most of the people on this forum are really brilliant minds only waiting to be released into something greater. I know that it is painful as I have been through the same thought patterns. Best thing for what you are going through is to stay busy and try to bring your thoughts outward instead of inward. Most of us constantly dwell on what is going on inside our heads. While this can lead some people to good places, it can also hinder you from living your life! No matter what though, you will find something in life that will bring you out of it and lead you to a better place. Never lose hope!

Michael.


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

I feel that a lot. Today, I drove 100 miles to my alma mater. When I got there, I was there. I didn't fathom the two hours in the car. I didn't feel 100 miles away from my bed at home.

And yes, I have the 'everything looks fake' problem. Things don't feel like they carry substantiality... they don't feel physically present despite me seeing them. People are basically talking images... I don't feel closeness or oneness.

You're not alone.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 21, 2012)

I have some dissociation where i seem to inhabit sime kind of stereotype like you might see on tv or a movie. Stuck in an entertaining production. Like i grew a kind of crust. Ive been trying to breathe through it.


----------

